

Tutorial on Good Lisp Programming Style - dats
http://norvig.com/luv-slides.ps

======
soundsop
Found a pdf version:
[http://www.cs.kent.edu/~arvind/Teaching/Courses/AI/AIinfo/Li...](http://www.cs.kent.edu/~arvind/Teaching/Courses/AI/AIinfo/Lisp/Tutorials/luv-
slides.pdf)

~~~
tdoggette
Who distributes things as .ps files anyway?

Terrorists, that's who.

~~~
graywh
TeX junkies, that's who.

------
swombat
Quite lengthy, but even as a non-Lisper I can see the sense in it. Most of
those suggestions apply equally well to other languages.

I code in Ruby these days, and elegant, beautiful code is part and parcel. I
can totally identify with:

"Pick out any three lines in my program, and I can tell you where they're from
and what they do" David McDonald

(quote from the article)

